# 721 Keyboard



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

Any one knows when the 721 Keyboard be available? I hear no mention of it anywhere.


P.S. despite all the little weird things that the 721 has done, it is worthy having it now.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by motjes2 _
> *Any one knows when the 721 Keyboard be available? I hear no mention of it anywhere.
> 
> P.S. despite all the little weird things that the 721 has done, it is worthy having it now. *


Haven't heard anything about the keyboard...

My opinion as a first time PVR user it is definetly worth having, I love it..The price of course is the factor. The dual tuner flexibiltiy is great...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Motjes,

I agree with you 1000% my 721 has had one time only oddities but has operated flawlessly. I am very happy with mine, and will be even happier when I can hook my cable modem up to it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont look to seeing this available until the internet access application is activated or right before it will be activated. If we do see the wireless keyboards available before it is activated then it means that they plan on activating it soon.

Boy wont there be a LONG thread on the internet access when they activate that and the other ports and so forth.


----------

